

America's worst charities - idrisser
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/06/13/us/worst-charities

======
idrisser
One way to correct this: [https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/ban-
charities-dont...](https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/ban-charities-
dont-spend-money-aid-keep-it-themselves/tzWBvVPj)

